# The return of a Furcon to Montreal, Canada.



## Gaius_Baltar (Aug 17, 2009)

Montreal USED to have an anual furcon, but it pretty much simply died off about 3 years ago.But some people from the city's furry community have taken the initiative to get one going againWhat The Fur -WTF for short- will be in Downtown Montreal and will be on the 2nd weekend of June 2010whatthefur.com


----------



## MayDay (Aug 18, 2009)

It's _aboot_ time eh! 




Sorry, someone had to say it :grin:


----------



## Shino (Aug 18, 2009)

W00t! I thought it was odd that MontrÃ©al didn't have one. As soon as Pre-Reg is open, I'm there!
It's actually closer for me than FurFright. Damnit. Why must I live in the middle of nowhere?

Oh, and because the above address is incorrect:

http://whatthefur.ca/


----------



## Cotoncandie (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll very probably be able to attend (hey, I made it all the way to San Jose for a week, I think I can manage a few hours of driving to this one for a few days, right?)


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 18, 2009)

Fuck yes.

It was about time somebody made a WTF topic.
I might give it a try. Anybody else going?


----------

